# I need a TUG t shirt



## MLR (Jun 15, 2022)

Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thank a bunch.


----------



## MLR (Jun 15, 2022)

I FOUND ONE!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 15, 2022)

[Deleted]


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 15, 2022)

i dont even think thats our page/site/etc?

should be a sticky in the about TUG section with all the current Tshirt options.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 15, 2022)

correct link:









						Official "end my sales presentation early" TUG uniform (tshirts!) for sale!
					

2021 wont be the same without a TUG sales presentation T-SHIRT!   Available tshirts!  http://www.hiptogether.com/products/tug-everyone-benefits-from-tug.html      Shirt 2 Still AVAILABLE  and with free shipping!  Link: I Paid More For This Shirt Than For My Timeshare          Shirt 3 can also be...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 15, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> i dont even think thats our page/site/etc?
> 
> should be a sticky in the about TUG section with all the current Tshirt options.


Thanks. I deleted it to avoid confusion.


----------

